# Will not start



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

I have a 1998 mtd yard machine snow blower. 31ae644e302 that will not start. New spark plug. New primer. Carburetor has been taken a part and cleaned out. I had it running for a min or two but nothing since then. Bad carb?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If it is getting good spark, I would say carb ....


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

So I guess new carb will be ordered then.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it run on a shot of starting fluid (ether)


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't have any starter fluid, i forced fuel into it and it started to turn over but wouldn't completely turn over. When I got it started for the min or two, I put a spark plug in and started it. Started up. Not sure if that was whatever fuel was left in the system or what. Not sure if the carb is/went bad and isn't giving it fuel.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blakeyece said:


> I don't have any starter fluid, i forced fuel into it and it started to turn over but wouldn't completely turn over. When I got it started for the min or two, I put a spark plug in and started it. Started up. Not sure if that was whatever fuel was left in the system or what. Not sure if the carb is/went bad and isn't giving it fuel.


sounds like a fuel delivery problem. could be a clog in fuel line, fuel filter or carb etc. if you spray starting fluid in and it runs for a few seconds then it's not getting fuel for whatever reason.

most common problem of ALL TIME with FREAKIN Snowblowers mainly due to owner negligence.....

CRANKY GOT.......went to Costco today


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

That could be it too. It's from my step father and I'm sure it sat for a long time without being used. 

Taking fuel lines off, we have fuel at the shutoff. Connect the fuel line at the shutoff and disconnect it at the carb, fuel comes out. There is no fuel filter on this. 

Had a buddy help me with the carb. Took it apart, cleaned it, wasn't too dirty to start with.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Blakeyece said:


> wasn't too dirty to start with


If all else checks out, my feeling is there's still debris inside the carb.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

We cleaned it out pretty well. Float, needle, bell. The 2 holes in the screw that hold the bell to the carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Blakeyece said:


> That could be it too. It's from my step father and I'm sure it sat for a long time without being used.
> 
> Taking fuel lines off, we have fuel at the shutoff. Connect the fuel line at the shutoff and disconnect it at the carb, fuel comes out. There is no fuel filter on this.
> 
> Had a buddy help me with the carb. Took it apart, cleaned it, wasn't too dirty to start with.


Thanks for the update. You mentioned that you had no starting fluid. That would be easier than removing plug and pouring some gas in each time. If it runs for about 5 seconds or so then something is clogged. main jet that is up the pick up tube perhaps but I assume you checked that. pilot jet , emulsion tube if applicable. usually with minor clogs the engine will run but surge or hunt and run rough.

does the float shut off gas? easy to determine with bowl cover off. let gas run and lift up float. longshot is that it may be flooding. you can remove plug and see if wet.

Usually ( but not always ) no start problems are easy to figure out if you use a progression.

key on?
fuel on?
spark?
fuel delivery?
good compression? 

in some cases it could be a bad seal from carb to head , missing gasket , stuck throttle or choke , valve adjustment , etc but the point here is to eliminate the easiest causes and work your way up.

hope you get it going soon.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

Wow that's a lot of wording I don't know. Haha. Keys on, fuels on, brand new spark plug. From the tank to the carb, fuel lines are clear. Not sure about compression, how do I check/fix that? I don't think it's flooded, I can check that tomorrow, im done for the day.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say try priming it till you see fuel leaking on the ground. this usually at least means fuel is getting trough to the venturi. if you dont' see fuel dripping on the ground the carb could need a bit better cleaning or if you got an adjustable main jet it could need adjusting.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

Got it running. The only thing is to keep it running,we have to keep priming it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is at least a good sign in 1 way. does it have an adjustable main jet or is it a fixed jet? i would assume if you got to keep pressing the primer to make it run not enough fuel is making it though.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

Yea, the second we stop priming it, it shuts off. My buddy thinks the float/needle is getting stuck. I may be ordering a new carb for it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

no the needle and float is likely working as it should or the primer would have no fuel to push into the venturi or the gas would just be pouring out into the ground. i would be looking at the main jet again to make sure there is no obstructions. are you getting it to run with the choke open or closed? also have you made sure the throttle is moving when you move the throttle lever? 

if you do order a new carb for it make sure to get the adjustable one. they cost the same as the non adjustable ones


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

I will look into the main jet tomorrow. The throttle does work when you move it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

maybe watching you tube videos will help more.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would say try priming it till you see fuel leaking on the ground. this usually at least means fuel is getting trough to the venturi. if you dont' see fuel dripping on the ground the carb could need a bit better cleaning


I have had that same problem with equipment that has set awhile. I have used the prime till run several times to get a unit running. Many times after they have been "bottle fed" / prime till run and have warmed up, they will start / run from then on. Sometimes it would take several minutes, and the prime pulse would gradually get to be fewer as it warmed up till it didn't need any and just run on its own, If that is the case, you would have to decide to let it be and run it as is, or take the carb apart and clean. Sooner or later it will need to be clean or replaced. If it were me, at this time of year (snow is still a couple of weeks away traditionally), I would attempt to clean it out first then replace if no hope.
depends on your time allocation and patients level.



> maybe watching you tube videos will help more.


 many good how to's and the gotchas to look out for. Take pictures before you tear apart. They will help on reassembly if you forget what holes the linkage go into and such goes.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

I've taken the carb apart a few times already and cleaned it out. Priming it to start and while it runs was the only way to run it last night, with fresh fuel.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

New aftermarket carbs are like 10-15 each, with free shipping ... a no brainer.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm not worried about the money for a new one. Just trying to get this to work. If I don't need to replace why should I.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In that case, take the carb all apart again and have another go at cleaning it. Only time involved.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Blakeyece said:


> I've taken the carb apart a few times already and cleaned it out. Priming it to start and while it runs was the only way to run it last night, with fresh fuel.


How are you cleaning it? You need to 'poke' something thru the jet(s). Rinsing, spraying, wiping down the bowl and insides won't solve a plugged jet.









Amazon.com: Set of 4 Carburetor Carbon Dirt Jet Remove Cleaner 26 Cleaning Wires Set + 20 Cleaning Needles + 10 Nylon Brushes Tool Kit for Motorcycle ATV Moped Welder Carb Chainsaw Spray Guns Torch Tips : Automotive


Buy Set of 4 Carburetor Carbon Dirt Jet Remove Cleaner 26 Cleaning Wires Set + 20 Cleaning Needles + 10 Nylon Brushes Tool Kit for Motorcycle ATV Moped Welder Carb Chainsaw Spray Guns Torch Tips: Carburetor & Throttle Body Cleaners - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

Did poke and prod it. Ended up just ordering a new carb. This should be the end of it.


----------



## Blakeyece (Nov 30, 2021)

New carb, primed, started right up. Thanks for all the help, advice and tips.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

..... Glad you prevailed.


----------

